# Marmite Beef Jerky?



## porkytrotter (Aug 14, 2017)

Living here in the UK we have a brand known as Marmite (which is similar to Veggiemite[emoji]8482[/emoji]) and I wondered if it would work as a beef jerky marinade?

Recently I saw the Sous Vide Everything guys use Nutella on Picanha beef and it turned out to be awful: 

Not everything works out and I was wondering if anybody had any experience with this, or could advise please?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

Do a 1 pound batch and give it a try.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 14, 2017)

No help here...but responding to this thread so I can find out what your results are.  Please do post a follow up.

Ed


----------



## porkytrotter (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok, but I have my own blog for that: https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2017/02/11/bloody-tough-jerky/

I'll post up there for the results..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know how thinned Marmite would be as a marinade exclusively, but it's Salt and Umami qualities might make it a good Soy Sauce replacer...JJ


----------



## porkytrotter (Aug 22, 2017)

Okay, for what it's worth, here it is:

https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2017/08/22/marmite-beef-jerky-1st-attempt/


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 23, 2017)

Ahhhh - now you need to dial in your recipe.  The flavors you described are beyond my comprehension for flavors I associate with beef.  I would surely give it a try though.

Thanks for posting...Points for your effort!

Ed


----------



## porkytrotter (Aug 23, 2017)

If you mean to reduce the number of ingredients, then that is exactly what I have done and shall be enhancing those which worked. I have a batch ready for tonight and shall write up the results of my second attempt soon.

I hope to have good news.


----------



## porkytrotter (Aug 25, 2017)

My second attempt:

https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2017/08/26/marmite-beef-jerky-2nd-attempt/


----------



## porkytrotter (Sep 5, 2017)

Now my third:

https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2017/09/07/marmite-beef-jerky-3rd-attempt/


----------



## porkytrotter (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is my fourth and final one, for now..

https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2017/09/07/marmite-beef-jerky-4th-attempt/


----------

